# Need help with my shooting!



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi all, sorry for the importune but I need help

I need some help with my shooting... I start shooting TTF only a couple mounths ago, every thing is working good, I start force myself to use the SLIDAAR technique that mr Hays discribe in this topic http://slingshotforum.com/topic/4618-cant-seem-to-shoot-right/ , but I have had some problems... The first: before I start shooting TTF I have only shoot OTT completely instictive and I flip my slingshot shooting OTT, so I need to train allot to try dont flip it shooting TTF, but my shoots still be a little bit to the left ( I am left hand holder ), looks like that I still move my hand just a litle when I shoot And that`s what moves my shoot to the left, at 20 feet I could resoulve this problem If I point with the side of the band and not with the center line of it,(Im compensate the shoot to hit the target) but I feel i wasn`t doing things right.

And another problem is that sometimes when I use the SLIDAAR technique, when Im achored and pointing at the target I feel that I gonna miss that shoot, and when I release the shoot is horrible and I miss by 5 /6 inches, other times I when Im pointing I feel that I gonna It, I it, or shoot 1/2 inches to the left because the of the movement that I do with the slingshot...

I just dont know what I gonna do to resolve this problem!! 

I hope you could help me

Thanks allot!!! 

SSPT...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

First of all, do NOT rush things. You have some old habits you are trying to break. I always told my dog training clients that it would take 2 or 3 times as long to break a habit as the length of time the dog had been doing it. I think that much the same is true for humans. For your training sessions, just keep focusing on the fundamentals. Do not give up ... recognize that there is no magic formula ... you just have to retrain your body muscle memory, and that takes time.

Second suggestion is to stop trying to see where the ammo is going. Often folks flip the frame so they can get a glimpse of the ammo in flight ... it is a subconscious thing, and I sometimes do it myself. Just lock your left elbow and wrist. Say to your ammo: when I release you, you are on your own ... fly straight and true. Then just let it go its own way. In your mind, visualize it going straight to your aiming point .... but do not try to watch the ammo. Focus on personal stillness and calmness. It is sort of like Buddhist detachment ... care enough to aim properly, but then be detached.

Third suggestion is to point your fork tips somewhat forward toward the target, so that the line from your arm bone down the wrist and thumb is straight as is comfortable for you. That way your muscles will not be tensioned to pull your wrist to the left when you release the pressure of the bands. By contrast, if you keep your fist flat to the target, your wrist muscles will be straining against the pull of the bands, and you will naturally flip when the band pressure is released.

Fourth suggestion: If after all of the above, you are still consistently hitting to the left, you need to adjust your aim. Think of it like a rifle. Suppose you cannot move your rear sight on the rifle. If you are consistently hitting to the left, you would drift the front sight to the left ... literally, use a brass punch and hammer and drive the front sight a bit to the left. That way your point of aim would line up with the point of impact. On a slingshot you need to do much the same, but without using a hammer!!! Instead, you rotate your frame just a bit ... pay attention to the bands so you will get a consistent amount of rotation. For example, you may need to rotate the frame so the right edge of the bottom band sticks out a bit from the right edge of the top band ... or maybe you need to rotate so that half the bottom band is visible. The amount of rotation depends on how far to the left you are shooting. Personally, I find my different slingshots require different amounts of rotation. Just as each rifle you pick up needs to be sighted in for you personally, so too will you need to learn just how much rotation you need for each slingshot.

I hope these suggestions help. The bottom line is to just keep practicing.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the knowledge, Charles.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Ohh Thanks Mr Charles, I will try... and tomorrow I will tell you how it`s going on!!! I gonna think in a slingshot like I think In a rifle 

SSPT...


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Excellent info Charles. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Ok mr Charles, I just try shooting how you describe, I point my fork tips a litle bit forward and my accurate definitely increase, my hand move a lot less and my shoots go right to the target( I dont hit all the time but it definitely feels better... I`m not a pro, I`m just learning), but I still with one problem: I continue seen my ammo flying ! Now Im just trying not to see it! And is practise,practise and more practise...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

GREAT!!! Sounds like you are well on your way. Just keep practicing!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Yup! I agree, practise makes perfect


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Charles explained it in one  good job


----------



## SkullsFB (Jul 7, 2014)

Awesome tidbit of knowledge. Thank you for sharing.

Daniel


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

TTF? Come on ....embrace OTT!!! .... Just kidding. I have only tried TTF a half dozen times .. I flip .. its not for me.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> TTF? Come on ....embrace OTT!!! .... Just kidding. I have only tried TTF a half dozen times .. I flip .. its not for me.


Right on, NF! Everyone has to find their own way. The same techniques do not work for all. You are right ... we are all individuals, and the important thing is to find what works best for you.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

